#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  voor niets een half uur typen

## fatiha elg...

salaam w3elkoum

Ik hier net een half uur lang mij mededeling getypt en toe ik hem wilde plaatsen was het gewoon verdwenen. Morgen weer proberen.
Maar deze programma mag best wat duidelijker zijn hoor. Heel onoverzichtelijk zo hoor.

Slaap lekker iedereen.

Beslama Fatiha

----------

